# New Cooker required



## No1steveb (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi

My property is in Tavira..and I have just been told my old Beko standalone cooked has gone to meet its maker.
Trouble is I need to replace quickly...anyone know of a reliable source where I can view the products online in the Uk , but order and have delivered to the address - near Tavira...in rapid time ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't understand why the view online in UK ? All makes are pretty much omnipresent these days and you can buy similar models everywhere in Europe

https://www.confort.pt/
Fogões - Comparador de preços e guia de compras online

Or just go in to Worten, Jumbo (Box) or any independent shop and get one delivered probably same day if not within 24hrs

If you really want to order from UK then Algarve Freight travel down every Friday from Wickford Essex and arrive Algarve on Monday PM but buying locally will be cheaper


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We just bought an entire set of kitchen electricals and the best deal by a country mile was at KuantoKusta - Comparador de preços e guia de compras online


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Get the impression you're sitting in UK but want to order in Portugal and have delivered

Worten.pt | Compre online com os Melhores Preços e Promoções em Eletrodomésticos e Tecnologia probably your best bet as they have a store in Tavira so deliver if in stock shouldn't be a problem


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

for what it's worth, when we looked at a variety of 'high street suppliers' such as and including Wortons and then compared them to the onlne sellers, we found all the 'high street suppliers' to be significantly more expensive for all items including both gas and electric cookers. 

For example, the lowest price we found for a Meireles G100SPXN gas cooker from the 'high street suppliers' was €699 plus delivery and the same item online was €546 including delivery. (IVA included on both) 

We eventually went for an all electric kitchen but on the items we bought which were; fridge/freezer, washing machine, oven, hob, dishwasher & sink we saved something in the region of €1400 by buying exactly the same items online......... and we got free delivery.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't forget if you are buying any gas appliance in UK for use in Portugal you will have to get the burners changed - UK uses town gas - PT is bottled gas even on condominiums with a bulk gas tank and what looks like a piped supply.


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Travelling-man,

I also found the KUANTOKUSTA site myself last year and found huge savings on lots of electrical goods we also wanted. Unfortunately we had a delay in getting the habitation certificate for our house. When we finally got it we went directly to Radio Poplar in Caldas da Rainha from the airport and bought a gas hob, electric cooker, side by side F/F, washing machine and built in dishwasher. We managed to get some discounts on the goods but we would have done better on the KUANTOKUSTA site. Anyway, everything was delivered the following morning and we've been more than pleased with the goods. So far so good!


----------

